# A new debate style idea



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 22, 2021)

It's safe to say a lot of us are very busy people - I'm literally in class and writing a response paper as I write this very post. A lot of us work, study, and care for others. Even if we aren't busy right now, we don't necessarily have a lot of free time on our hands for other things and need to spend the time we have wisely. 

So I (not even I really, it's Turrin and Reddan) have an idea for a new debate style - a quick debate style, based on Turrin's debate with Reddan. 

You can find it here: 

Basically, the two debaters engage over two competing characters, and go back and forth one point at a time until one concedes or both agree it's gone on too long.

Thoughts? 

@MaruUchiha @Code @FlamingRain @LostSelf @Lyren @t0xeus @MShadows @Zembie @Sloan @Mawt @Halcyonite

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Sloan (Feb 22, 2021)

It is interesting but issa no for me.

Go back and forth on a single point 10 different times?  Than go back and forth on another point another 10 times?

So If I have 10 points in a post about a match up or some Naruto concept I'ma be at a 100 posts.

I can't even be arsed to reply after like 1-2 posts now a days let alone just illustrating one point out of 10 a bunch of times.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Rinn (Feb 22, 2021)

That's a good one, I'd give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 22, 2021)

Sloan said:


> It is interesting but issa no for me.
> 
> Go back and forth on a single point 10 different times?  Than go back and forth on another point another 10 times?
> 
> ...



Fair. How about fewer than 10 points max? 7? 5?

You don't need to dedicate a lot of time to any individual reply either, that could help.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mawt (Feb 22, 2021)

I feel like a better idea would be if both posters are limited to 200 words per response. That way, the debate doesn't get too long and it also cuts off a lot of unnecessary bulk. It would also test the skill of the debaters (being able to make a solid argument with as few words as possible). And as you noted, people are busy. Those 1500 word essays just don't cut it anymore

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 22, 2021)

Mawt said:


> I feel like a better idea would be if both posters are limited to 200 words per response. That way, the debate doesn't get too long and it also cuts off a lot of unnecessary bulk. It would also test the skill of the debaters (being able to make a solid argument with as few words as possible). And as you noted, people are busy. Those 1500 word essays just don't cut it anymore



Good idea. 300 can be good too.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 22, 2021)

I think limiting post left and the amount of posts would make it interesting 

like as proposed above a 300 word count and maybe 2-3 post each

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halcyonite (Feb 22, 2021)

I like the idea of it. It prevents long convoluted debates where you end up having to repeat the same points once or twice, and strawmanning too, in a way.

Putting a word limit on the posts is a good improvement as the others have suggested.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 22, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> I think limiting post left and the amount of posts would make it interesting
> 
> like as proposed above a 300 word count and maybe 2-3 post each



Agreed. Limiting post quantity could be great and force people to avoid dilatory tactic.



Halcyonite said:


> I like the idea of it. It prevents long convoluted debates where you end up having to repeat the same points once or twice, and strawmanning too, in a way.
> 
> Putting a word limit on the posts is a good improvement as the others have suggested.



Yep.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 22, 2021)

Sounds nice.

But I’ve only came across like 5 posters who’d concede a single point in their argument so for them to concede entirely? Asking for to much. These guys here argue just because, not to truly debate and come out with a changed perspective or at least swayed one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 22, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> It's safe to say a lot of us are very busy people - I'm literally in class and writing a response paper as I write this very post. A lot of us work, study, and care for others. Even if we aren't busy right now, we don't necessarily have a lot of free time on our hands for other things and need to spend the time we have wisely.
> 
> So I (not even I really, it's Turrin and Reddan) have an idea for a new debate style - a quick debate style, based on Turrin's debate with Reddan.
> 
> ...



Fits right into @Turrin debate style which is "repeat the same disproven points over and over and then when the other person gets annoyed and leaves i'll say I won"

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 22, 2021)

Ishmael said:


> Sounds nice.
> 
> But I’ve only came across like 5 posters who’d concede a single point in their argument so for them to concede entirely? Asking for to much. These guys here argue just because, not to truly debate and come out with a changed perspective or at least swayed one.


I think it’s all about willingness  at the end of the day and setting an example 

In the spirit of this I’m  will  willing start this if anyone is up for it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 22, 2021)

Ishmael said:


> Sounds nice.
> 
> But I’ve only came across like 5 posters who’d concede a single point in their argument so for them to concede entirely? Asking for to much. These guys here argue just because, not to truly debate and come out with a changed perspective or at least swayed one.



You can debate for the benefit of the audience, not necessarily to convince the other side.



Grinningfox said:


> I think it’s all about willingness  at the end of the day and setting an example
> 
> In the spirit of this I’m  will  willing start this if anyone is up for it



Go for it!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 22, 2021)

Someone pick a topic I’m ready !


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 22, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Someone pick a topic I’m ready !



Maru vs Lewdman.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jk lol 

Deidara vs Sasori?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Turrin (Feb 22, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> Fits right into @Turrin debate style which is "repeat the same disproven points over and over and then when the other person gets annoyed and leaves i'll say I won"


lol coming from someone whose entire debate style is based on double standards relating to back scaling this is a compliment


----------



## Djomla (Feb 22, 2021)

The Bolt threads only need one line. 

School first, Aegon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 22, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Maru vs Lewdman.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Maru mid diff

Lewdman will trigger Maru by trolling about Obito and the Founders but this will backfire ending in Lewdmans destruction.

Deidara vs Sasori

Sasori only has to be right once due to his poison and Deidara has a nasty knack of being reckless Satetsu defense is capable of dealing with most of Deidara’s low-mid offense and while Deidara’s high level stuff is the more impressive of the two , IC they’ll appear in the Late fight and I think Sasori will poison him before then.

Mid-high diff for the Puppet Master

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 22, 2021)

Also I think segmenting battles in Early/Mid/Late sections will account for IC strats as ninja rarely if ever use thier best moves early instead of gradually escalating throughout battle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 23, 2021)

Tagging Deidara will be the hard part. 

Sakura at least physically reacted to Sasori's fastest Iron Sand attacks (which have far better speed feats and portrayal than Hiruko given that Chiyo and Sakura more or less curbstomped the former but had noticeable issues with IS) by adopting a blocking posture, whereas she couldn't even see BOS Sasuke move in her direction from a considerable height and distance away - even wondering _when_ he moved.

Deidara, in contrast, physically reacted to Hebi Sasuke's Shunshin (Hebi being >/= BOS as we know Sasuke continued to train and amaze Orochimaru with feats) and evaded Hebi Sasuke outright once - and that was on foot. He even managed to create a C1 smokescreen to cover his escape and create distance. And that's all just on foot - he's even harder to hit in the sky where he's more mobile and can fire back hard.

As Sasori starts with Hiruko, he simply won't be able to touch Deidara at all before the latter creates a clay dragon or owl and takes flight. From there Deidara easily weaves around Hiruko's projectiles and blows him to smithereens with C2.

And thus concludes the Early part of the fight.

@Grinningfox Do you want to go into scans?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 23, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Also I think segmenting battles in Early/Mid/Late sections will account for IC strats as ninja rarely if ever use thier best moves early instead of gradually escalating throughout battle



Great idea! I agree completely.

@Beyonce @Speedyamell @trocollo Tagging y'all for your opinions on the idea, not the matchup though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## trocollo (Feb 23, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Great idea! I agree completely.
> 
> @Beyonce @Speedyamell @trocollo Tagging y'all for your opinions on the idea, not the matchup though.


Legit didn't get notified lol, anyway it's a likeable idea yeah, may not work all the times cause isn't unusual for points to be connected, so in the proving of a point can happen that another one is created, in the end it's in the choice of the debaters to how to order their discussion, for example it happened sometimes that from seeing how big responses were becoming, I asked to divide them in topics and clear them in order, cause when things start to get really big it's easy to create confusion and forget what is being trying to prove, which leads to one side having to lose time into requoting all the precendent responses to remember the other side what the point was about, and I'm really tired of doing that XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zembie (Feb 23, 2021)

I think I have a "better" idea, make a new thread, the same as the challenger arena, the same rules tho here's the twist, 300-400 words per post (clear and concise), 1 judge that isn't required to give a detailed explanation (200 words max), and 2 responses. I like the idea for a new debating style but the free-debating style we have right now is hard to change from  (For me at least) not to mention that not everyone will be in on the idea. A shorter, more lax challenger arena might do the trick, especially since if the style you're talking about would be implemented, i'd still lead to (MOSTLY) 2 posters going back and forth. Easier to set disputes and without much of a hassle, also a judge who isn't forced to write a detailed explanation will lead to more judges appearing as well. Just an idea tho, yours is great also but I don't see the NBD going for it, since a lot of people are stubborn or just don't care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 23, 2021)

Gonna sticky this thread for a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Feb 23, 2021)

Ideas are all cool and fine, but I think the failure for people to complete debates just has far more to do with how lazy people are with posting. 

We've all been discussing this manga for years. You(using "you" as a general term here, not speaking anyone specific) know what arguments you want to provide. You know the exact chapter each feat happened in to grab scans(or if you are unsure on one, basic googling skills will find it for you). We can all type at at least reasonable speeds. 1000 words or 1500 words takes an hour or so, at absolute most, and that's including the time it takes to go and grab whatever scans you want. And despite being given multiples days to even weeks to complete these posts in some cases, people still just wouldn't get them done in the tournament FlamingRain started/Soul and I carried on. In a Itachi vs SM Naruto debate I participated in in that tournament, despite the fact that I practically never debate indepth for or against Itachi and my knowledge of SM Naruto going in to it was kinda iffy, from start to finish my 1,000 word post took me less than an hour to complete, and I know if I'm capable of that, literally everyone on here interested in more formal debates is too, as I'm easily one of the least knowledgeable and worst debaters among this group. Most here are far better/smarter than me and should be capable of completing posts far faster than I can.

Then we go on to see even with this challenge arena the problem still largely remains, even with no real cutoff date for posts to be made because everyone here is generally kind and willing to wait however long is needed. It just boils down to people not caring enough/not wanting to debate enough to get it done. 

If you can't compose a 1,000 word post over 3-4 day time(and again far longer than that in the challenge arena debates) span due to how busy you are, you probably are too busy to be posting on a forum period.

It's unfortunate, but I suppose interest in this was bound to die off eventually.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 23, 2021)

~Kakashi~ said:


> I'm easily one of the least knowledgeable and worst debaters among this group. Most here are far better/smarter than me and should be capable of completing posts far faster than I can.


*Also ~Kakashi~:*


~Kakashi~ said:


> 1000 words or 1500 words takes an hour or so, at absolute most, and that's including the time it takes to go and grab whatever scans you want.


 

We both know you're _at least _among the really good debaters.



~Kakashi~ said:


> If you can't compose a 1,000 word post over 3-4 day time(and again far longer than that in the challenge arena debates) span due to how busy you are, you probably are too busy to be posting on a forum period.


Generally speaking, I agree. You will even find that the same people (myself included) that spend time a significant chunk of time on NF, in some way or another, sometimes claim to be too busy. There's no doubt people are at times busy, but – and this is mostly true in real life – "busyness" is merely a façade.

On the other hand, sometimes debates genuinely do take longer than 3-4 days (e.g. my recent debate necessitated, I felt, hours of time to draw up a parallel between one specific thing).


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 23, 2021)

@Grinningfox You there?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 23, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Grinningfox You there?


Yeah wassup


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 24, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Yeah wassup



Aren't we going to complete the debate?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 24, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Aren't we going to complete the debate?


Oh shit I didn’t know you responded 

I’ll have something up tonight


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 24, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Oh shit I didn’t know you responded
> 
> I’ll have something up tonight



No problemo! Take your time.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bob74h (Feb 24, 2021)

Sloan said:


> Go back and forth on a single point 10 different times? Than go back and forth on another point another 10 times?



Sounds like pointless parroting

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 25, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Tagging Deidara will be the hard part.
> 
> Sakura at least physically reacted to Sasori's fastest Iron Sand attacks (which have far better speed feats and portrayal than Hiruko given that Chiyo and Sakura more or less curbstomped the former but had noticeable issues with IS) by adopting a blocking posture, whereas she couldn't even see BOS Sasuke move in her direction from a considerable height and distance away - even wondering _when_ he moved.
> 
> ...


Counters

Hebi Sasuke  wanted to capture an Akatsuki member for interrogation and so only definitely attacked Tobi the first blitz attempt 

Deidara repeatedly states that Sasuke is too fast for him and he even had to be warned by tobi otherwise Hebi would’ve killed him

Deidara’s reactions shown here are good but mired in circumstance

Deidara escaping  under smokescreen is good but that’s not exactly what happens . C1 is an explosion and naturally will blow Sasuke back. Deidara technically isn’t escaping  by outrunning  because he isn’t being pursued at the moment. So I wouldn’t take it  as a good combat speed feat to use 

So yes I agree Hebi feat good , the context  lessens the shine. Not that I needed convincing on Deidara being faster than Sakura lol

C2 tier explosions have been tanked by snakes , and base Hebi Sasuke . Sasori is definitely surviving a blast while covered by Hiruko..

This being said I’m convinced Deidara deals with Satetsu well if he gets into the air. Barring any counters you have I’m open to moving on to the Mid portion of the fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stonaem (Feb 25, 2021)

No word limit . . . 

But NO RESPONSES ALLOWED either. Cover everything in one post then move on

Reactions: Creative 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 25, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> Counters
> 
> Hebi Sasuke  wanted to capture an Akatsuki member for interrogation and so only definitely attacked Tobi the first blitz attempt
> 
> ...



1. Deidara still dodged the second time, fair and square. Lack of KI doesn't make Sasuke slower when he's still willing to attack and take Deidara hostage.

2. Agree that Deidara couldn't outrun or evade him forever. Obito warning him balances out Obito distracting him in the first place and Sasori's Satetsu happens to be slower than BOS Sasuke who is even slower than Hebi Sasuke so this means nothing. 

If Deidara can physically react to or dodge Hebi, he can handle Satetsu.

3. Pretty sure it was escaping under a smokescreen. He even states he was hidden by the bomb blast.

4. The point is not being faster than Sakura but rather that Deidara can comfortably handle Sasori's attack speed on its own.

5. That was C1. C2, Deidara's biggest one, took out Hebi Sasuke's Sage Transformation-amped wing. Hiruko gets blown sky high. Hiruko got destroyed by a punch from Sakura which has less DC than Deidara's big C2. Deidara can barrage Sasori with bombs to kill him too.

6. He can deal with it even if he's on land, and he can get into the air. Sure, let's move to mid.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 28, 2021)

With some tweaks this could be pretty cool. But if the debate has many points in it, it could end up being far larger than a custom one. I think we can get into something with this either as a new debate style or a debate competition where one has X amount of posts to prove a stablished point (For instance, Kakashi being Sannin level or Jiraiya beating Itachi), and the one defending the point should try to prove it down.

Instead of two guys putting up to 10 points, one stablishes a point and the other has x amount of tries to dismantle it. Might not be too different to the original idea, however.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 1, 2021)

@Aegon Targaryen  I concede

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 4, 2021)

Grinningfox said:


> @Aegon Targaryen  I concede



There's no need for that, I'll accept it as a tie - you got this started after all. Good debate!  

Anyone else want to debate me on the following topics? 

1) Edo Itachi vs Killer Bee 
2) Edo Nagato vs MS Obito 
3) FKS Sasuke (Ay4 fight) vs WA Tsunade 
4) Kisame vs Sasori 
5) WA Kakashi vs Killer Bee
6) WA Guy vs Ay4
7) Ay3 vs WA Gaara

@Mawt @Code @ObitoOfTheOrangeMask @Mithos @Lyren @Sloan @Halcyonite @Kagutsutchi @FlamingRain @LostSelf @Itachi @MustardPN

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Itachi x Tenten (Mar 5, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> There's no need for that, I'll accept it as a tie - you got this started after all. Good debate!
> 
> Anyone else want to debate me on the following topics?
> 
> ...


pick one ill debate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 5, 2021)

Six Paths Scaling said:


> pick one ill debate



Kisame vs Sasori 

No, I'm serious. I don't mind repping either, but you can tell me who you'd like.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Itachi x Tenten (Mar 6, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Kisame vs Sasori
> 
> No, I'm serious. I don't mind repping either, but you can tell me who you'd like.


doesnt matter to me i have no bias to any character in the narutoverse

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 6, 2021)

Six Paths Scaling said:


> doesnt matter to me i have no bias to any character in the narutoverse



I'll take Kisame then

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Itachi x Tenten (Mar 6, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I'll take Kisame then


sure go for it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 7, 2021)

@Six Paths Scaling Conditions?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Itachi x Tenten (Mar 7, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Six Paths Scaling Conditions?


im not really sure ive never done like an actual debate so whatever the standard would be is alright by me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 7, 2021)

Battlefield: Desert (Team Guy vs Fake Kisame).
Distance: 30 m.
Mindset: IC.
Knowledge: Manga.
Restrictions: None.

@Six Paths Scaling This seems fairly....fair to both.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 9, 2021)

@Six Paths Scaling, you still interested?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Itachi x Tenten (Mar 9, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Battlefield: Desert (Team Guy vs Fake Kisame).
> Distance: 30 m.
> Mindset: IC.
> Knowledge: Manga.
> ...





Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Six Paths Scaling, you still interested?


yeah im still up for it just been busy with work. i'll try making an opening statement tomorrow, if you want you can make yours first so i can get an idea of how it looks like

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 9, 2021)

Six Paths Scaling said:


> yeah im still up for it just been busy with work. i'll try making an opening statement tomorrow, if you want you can make yours first so i can get an idea of how it looks like



No worries! I can wait.

You can see my and @Grinningfox's posts as examples of how to do it, or read the thread linked in the OP.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 11, 2021)

@Kagutsutchi @Halcyonite @Mar55 @Sloan @Mawt @Code @ObitoOfTheOrangeMask @FlamingRain @LostSelf @Lyren @Gin Ichimaru @Personthing @Mad Scientist Anyone fancy a debate? Scaling is busy at the moment.

Ay4 vs Tsunade
Kisame vs Gaara
Kakashi vs Jiraiya
Orochimaru vs FKS Sasuke
WA SM Naruto vs Killer Bee
MS Obito vs Nagato (or Pain)
Deidara vs Kisame
Kakashi vs Guy
Jiraiya vs Orochimaru
Tsunade vs Orochimaru
Itachi vs FKS Sasuke
WA Kakashi vs Killer Bee
Killer Bee vs Itachi (Edo)

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Monarch (Mar 11, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Kagutsutchi @Halcyonite @Mar55 @Sloan @Code @ObitoOfTheOrangeMask @FlamingRain @LostSelf @Lyren @Gin Ichimaru @Personthing @Mad Scientist Anyone fancy a debate? Scaling is busy at the moment.
> 
> Ay4 vs Tsunade
> Kisame vs Gaara
> ...


Prolly tomorrow if I'll have more time on my hands , I'm going to bed now , I'll respond to this thread tomorrow assuming I won't be too busy .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 12, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Anyone fancy a debate? Scaling is busy at the moment.


A short one, sure.

*3 Posts:* 300, 400, 500.



Aegon Targaryen said:


> *MS Obito* vs Pain





Aegon Targaryen said:


> *Tsunade* vs Orochimaru





Aegon Targaryen said:


> Ay4 vs *Tsunade*


In order of preference. I'll take the bolded.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 12, 2021)

Mad Scientist said:


> A short one, sure.
> 
> *3 Posts:* 300, 400, 500.
> 
> ...



Neat!

I'll take Pain vs MS Obito.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 12, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Neat!
> 
> I'll take Pain vs MS Obito.


Great. What's the location and distance? Are we assuming Nagato is nearby?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 12, 2021)

Mad Scientist said:


> Great. What's the location and distance? Are we assuming Nagato is nearby?



Battlefield: Konohagakure.
Distance: 30 m.

Nagato is as far away as in the manga during the Pain invasion.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 12, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Battlefield: Konohagakure.


Crater or normal?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 12, 2021)

Mad Scientist said:


> Crater or normal?


 
Crater.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 12, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Crater.


All right. You can create the thread when you're ready.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 12, 2021)

Mad Scientist said:


> All right. You can create the thread when you're ready.



Done!

@Speedyamell Do you want to debate Sakura vs Guy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Mar 12, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Done!
> 
> @Speedyamell Do you want to debate Sakura vs Guy?


Sure.. if it's pre WA sakura

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 12, 2021)

Speedyamell said:


> Sure.. if it's pre WA sakura



Nope, WA Sakura. 

Pre-WA Sakura gets slaughtered by Base Guy.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Mar 12, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Nope, WA Sakura.
> 
> Pre-WA Sakura gets slaughtered by Base Guy.


It would still be a closer fight than WA sakura vs gai

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 12, 2021)

Speedyamell said:


> It would still be a closer fight than WA sakura vs gai



Didn't realize WA Sakura got weaker 

Then again, she needs a Sharingone Kakashi to save her butt, so not surprised 

Even P1 Guy is the rival of Sharingan Kakashi or stronger

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 12, 2021)

Speedy, if you make it x3 Pre-WA Sakura and restrict the 6G and 7G, we have an accord 

Either that or x10 Pre-WA Sakura against 6G Guy 

Sakura needs to be able to beat Omoi before she can handle Guy's lightweight

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 12, 2021)

@Speedyamell, I'm waiting.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 15, 2021)

I'll have to wait for the Mad Scientist debate...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cuddlez (Mar 17, 2021)

There should be a limit to the debating not until one gets bored or concedes ,clearly some people have no life on here. Set a limit on how much they can go back and forth, then have people vote on who won. This will also help the deluded member s on here see majority of people dont hold their views, and maybe it will help them, if not at least it will further expose who is super biased or deluded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## kayz (Mar 23, 2021)

_Debate can be summarised in 3 posts:

1. Intro & Proposition
2. Counters
3. Conclusion_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 23, 2021)

kayz said:


> _Debate can be summarised in 3 posts:
> 
> 1. Intro & Proposition
> 2. Counters
> 3. Conclusion_



Good idea!

@Mad Scientist, apologies for taking so long. This week's been absolutely wretched for me and I have been facing a time crunch.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 24, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Good idea!
> 
> @Mad Scientist, apologies for taking so long. This week's been absolutely wretched for me and I have been facing a time crunch.


No problem, RL should always be a priority. Take however long you need, no one's counting the hours of our debate.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 24, 2021)

Mad Scientist said:


> No problem, RL should always be a priority. Take however long you need, no one's counting the hours of our debate.



Actually, how about I concede this time and we can maybe pick this up again next month?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 24, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Actually, how about I concede this time and we can maybe pick this up again next month?


We can pick this up next month, no concession necessary?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 12, 2021)

Mad Scientist said:


> We can pick this up next month, no concession necessary?



Never mind. I'm back (I hope), responded to you on the other thread.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 13, 2021)

@Speedyamell @t0xeus @Mawt @Halcyonite @Code @ObitoOfTheOrangeMask @Kisame @MustardPN @BlackHeartedImp @WorldsStrongest @deltaniner @Lyren @Sufex Anyone up for a debate?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Apr 14, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Speedyamell @t0xeus @Mawt @Halcyonite @Code @ObitoOfTheOrangeMask @Kisame @MustardPN @BlackHeartedImp @WorldsStrongest @deltaniner @Lyren @Sufex Anyone up for a debate?



Me dodging this question.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 14, 2021)

@Orochimaru op How about Orochimaru vs SM Jiraiya? 

I'll take Jiraiya, you can take Oro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 30, 2021)

Are people still doing debates Ike this?


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (May 2, 2021)

So it's the mini version of old debate tournament matches ?! 

Then I have to say It's not gonna change much. We need to stop manga bender masons out there


----------



## TheOmega (May 7, 2021)

Nah. We should debate our points with thoroughness. I don't think placing limitations of any kind would help to get points across properly and fully. Especially not in this place with the subjects we discuss

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 10, 2021)

Turrin said:


> Are people still doing debates Ike this?



Me and @Mad Scientist are.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 30, 2021)

Bump.

My debate with @Mad Scientist just concluded today. Anyone else up for a debate on the following topics (with me or anyone else?).

No troll topics or obviously unbalanced fights please (e.g. P1 Kakashi vs SM Jiraiya), thank you!

1) Sasori vs Kakuzu
2) Tsunade vs Ay4 
3) Hiruzen vs Kisame 
4) SM Naruto vs MS Sasuke 
5) Jiraiya vs Orochimaru
6) Hebi Sasuke vs KN4 Naruto (Sharingan suppression restricted)
7) Living Minato vs Edo Nagato
8) Killer Bee vs Edo Itachi
9) WA Guy (up to 7G) vs WA Kakashi
10) Muu vs Ay3
11) Zabuza vs Asuma
12) CE Neji vs CE Sasuke
13) Edo Nagato vs SM Kabuto
14) Kisame, Zabuza, and Suigetsu vs Living Itachi

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 5, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Bump.
> 
> My debate with @Mad Scientist just concluded today. Anyone else up for a debate on the following topics (with me or anyone else?).
> 
> ...


I'll take you on for Hiruzen vs Kisame if you'd like to. That seems like an interesting match. If you want to I think it'd be more fun if we randomly chose which side we have to defend.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Symmetry (Feb 20, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Great idea! I agree completely.
> 
> @Beyonce @Speedyamell @trocollo Tagging y'all for your opinions on the idea, not the matchup though.


I agree with this sentiment entirely


----------



## Soul (Apr 4, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> It's safe to say a lot of us are very busy people - I'm literally in class and writing a response paper as I write this very post. A lot of us work, study, and care for others. Even if we aren't busy right now, we don't necessarily have a lot of free time on our hands for other things and need to spend the time we have wisely.
> 
> So I (not even I really, it's Turrin and Reddan) have an idea for a new debate style - a quick debate style, based on Turrin's debate with Reddan.
> 
> ...


This is much how people talk when the debate gets to an impasse. Of course no one concedes, but you let go on the things that either you agree or won't convince the guy.
Could be worth a shot, but it will get tedious pretty fast.


----------

